# Boer vs GeneMaster?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey everyone! I have recently started a herd of unregistered full blood Boers to go along with my dairy goats. My Boer buck has not grown well but I am hoping he will catch up. My does are looking good. I am wondering what the benefits are to the Gene Master goats. Its a Boer/Kiko right? Do they grow faster and can they be registered? Any one on here have them? Do they generally sell better than unregistered Boers? Also, how fast do they grow compared to a Tex Master? Anyone have pictures pics of a Gene master kid? Are they generally bigger or smaller than Boers? I don't know if it would be worth it to get a Kiko buck, stick with my Boer buck, or breed them to a Nubian for fast growing crossed kids. Help me please! :scratch: :help: :scratch:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

If your boer buck is slow growing I would go with another boer buck or try a kiko buck. It's all about what you think is best for your herd. Gene Masters can be registered, I don't know what registry. I don't know if they would sell better or not. If you have some people in your area who raise gene masters or have a commercial herd they might be interested in buying animals from you. If you are going to get new goats, just remember to stick with QUALITY not QUANTITY!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cross bred kids outgrow fullblood boer kids in my limited experience and what I hear more experienced breeders say. Personally though, I think Kiko does and a boer buck is better than boer does and a kiko or Gene/Tex/Master whatever buck. Kikos are at least part dairy goats that came from wild goat stock from Austraila. A dairy dam will milk better and thus bigger kids. IMO. I suspect some of the reason cross breds grow better is because most cross breds dams have dairy in them.
I don't know what your goals are for your unregistered boer doe herd.
If it's to sell commercial kids for meat, breed them to your little boer or even your Ober buck. You will probably get just as much money for them as investing in a cross bred buck. If registering goats is important to you, invest in a better registered Boer buck and register the kids as 50%. How much more the kids will be worth will vary on location and your ability to market. If there is such a thing as registered gene masters or whatever, your ability to market them will be based on your ability to convince someone that your rare breed is better than other more conventional and popular goat breeds.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you! That explained a lot! Hmm, lots to think about.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Boers grow a bit slower. Even a pinch of Nubian in the mix made our Boers grow out faster than the fullbloods. The Boers seem to have a late growth spurt and then pass all the others up in size and weight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

